# Please help...Low T3 Total :)



## kwaze (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi,

I recently had lab results run because I have felt like crap all summer. I have an appt with an endo in September but am anxious to find out whats going on. Hoping someone here can shed some light on my lab results. Thanks in advance for your help. Here are my labs:

T3, Total: 71.6 80.0-204.0

T3, reverse: 11 8-25

TSH: 0.943 0.350-4.500

Free T4: 0.84 0.80-1.80

Free T3 2.4 2.3-4.2

TPO: 1 less than 9

Thoughts? THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Do you have the lab ranges that go with your results?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Your Frees look low, but it's hard to tell 100% without the ranges.


----------



## kwaze (Aug 19, 2016)

HI....I just edited my original post to include the ranges. Thanks!


----------

